# Lucky is in heat after 10 days of having the kittens...



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

She is rolling and meowing..there is clear stuff coming out of her "you know what". She keeps escaping fromt he laundry room's swinging door. We put a heavy thing on each side but still she escapes. We let her outside once a hour and she is getting spayed in 2 weeks. What can I do to keep her confined 23 hours a day? I made toys.. Ugh she is insane! Is she bored? I got her toys and stuff. The babies sleep alot.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Let her outside...as in outdoors? If you do that you will end up with her pregnant again. Since we don't know the set-up it's difficult to make recommendations on how to keep her in. She's not bored, she's looking to mate because she's in heat. She will continue to run out looking for a male if she's given the opportunity.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Keep her inside. thats all I can think of


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A female can get pregnant within days of giving birth. Do whatever's necessary to keep her inside, even if you have to put her in a large dog cage. That seems cruel, but it would be better than allowing her outside. If you mean only outside of the room with the kittens, that would be fine, but outdoors would not.

It would be very hard on her to get pregnant right away.  In addition, of course, there is an abundance of cats being put to sleep in shelters. She is very nervous, of course, so give her lots of attention.


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*..*

correction..She is getting spayed this coming tuesday. We are taking the kittens to get de-wormed then too. They will be about 15 days at that point. One of the kitten's eye is infected and closed shut. Thank god we are going to the vet Tuesday!


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

With an eye infection I don't think I would wait till Tuesday. I would be afraid the infection would spred and eyes aren't anything to mess with. If anything try to keep that eye clear of yuck with cotton balls dipped in warm water and make sure to wash your hands before handeling any of the other kittens. Maybe call the vet to see if you can get some antibiotic ointment to treat so it doesn't spred.

I think you can get Terramycin ointment OTC at some stores. This is what it looks like. My friend who breeds Bengals keeps it on hand for this.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

HK beat me to it.
I wouldn't wait 5 days to see a vet with an eye infection. Irreversible scarring or even the loss of one or both eyes is possible with delaying. At the very least, call your vet to see what you can do at home and what to look for so you know if you need to bring the kitten in right away.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

I use terramycine on my ornate's eyes every day since she has a small infection, it works great!
I don't think you can buy it at the store, my vet has to prescribe it for Spiky..
Good Luck!!


----------

